# Onenote Sticky Notes not enabled in my Tenant



## Guest (Oct 15, 2020)

I have Onenote on my laptop (with Office 2019) and android phone. Everything works fine. Now I got a new phone and added Onenote. When I open it, I can see my synched notebooks but when I click on Sticky Notes, I get a message "Sticky Notes is not enabled in my tenant." I have no idea what this means. What's a tenant? How do I correct this on the new phone?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Are you using a Microsoft work/school account?


----------

